# Falten (z.B. auf Hose)



## Wuschel (26. April 2002)

Hallo,

Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich Falten in ne zum Beispiel Hose machen kann. Also ich weiss zum einen nicht genau wo die Falten hinkommen, damit es echt aussieht und zum anderen wie ich dass mache??

danke
-Wuschel


----------



## shiver (26. April 2002)

hm, schwierig.. ich würde zeichnen empfehlen, das braucht aber etwas übung.... und am besten eine realistische vorlage.


----------



## stiffy (26. April 2002)

naja dann kuck dir halt n paar hosen an und überleg dir wie die falten fallen =D

dann fänst du an mit ner airbrush die falten auf ner neuen ebene fein einzuzeichnen, von dick nach dünn. dann nimmst du die ebene, fügst sie in n neues psd ein und speicherst des. dann zurück zum ausgangsbild, da dann filter -> verzerungsfilter -> verstezen. als ausgangsdatei nimmst du dann dein eben gespeichertes psd.

so far


----------



## cocoon (26. April 2002)

Wenn Du das brauchst, um etwas darzustellen, das auf einer Hose (z.B. ein Schriftzug), würde ich über den Text (in diesem Beispiel) eine entprechende Textur legen. Wenn man bei google oder den Stocks nach SToffen, Hosen, T-Shirts oder so sucht, findest sich da bestimmt was. Danach würde ich - wie stiffy schon richtig sagte - mit dem Versetzen-Filter arbeiten, also ein Graustufenbild (kann auch RGB sein, aber letztlich arbeitet PS nur mit den Graustufen-Werten des Bildes) von Deiner Textur als neues PSD abspeichern und dann den Filter mit dieser "Matrix" auf den Text (oder je nachdem, was auf den Falten sein soll) anwenden. Vielleicht noch per Hand ein wenig bearbeiten, so was verzerren, dunkler/heller machen etc., so dass es realistisch aussieht.


----------



## Wuschel (26. April 2002)

werd's probieren - danke!


----------

